# Rye



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Any other Rye drinkers out there? I have recently discovered its pleasures through Jim Beam Rye, the only readily available Rye in PA. I love its spice and its history. And even though it is made in Kentucky, it has a distinguished Yankee heritage. I would love to try Old Potrero's recreations of 18th and 19th century american Rye, but they are expensive and hard to find. I keep hoping to find it at a bar. I'd love to hear other's thoughts on this forgotten American classic.


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, good liquors and wines will always be unavailable to most Keystone Staters (I'm guessing by your username). I've generally had better luck in Delaware finding specialty liquors.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't really buy Old Potrero's claims about their ryes being recreations of what was sold back in the 18th and 19th Centuries. It's true that whiskeys back then were not aged much if at all, but I find it hard to believe that they would have been made from 100% malted rye like Old Potrero is. My understanding is that malting rye isn't the easiest thing in the world to do and that it is much more likely that distillers back then would have done what distillers today do. That is, they would have used a mash of malted barley and unmalted rye. Regardless, I would still be interested in trying the stuff. Everybody says that it is unique.

I like rye whiskey, including Jim Beam Rye. A lot of people like to put it down, and it is true that it isn't the best rye out there. But it is very tasty. For my money, the best value in rye is Wild Turkey -- under $20 a fifth, and all the zip and spice that you could ask for. Of course, I haven't met a rye yet that I didn't like.

Edit: If I'm reading the Pennsylvania Liquor Control Board website correctly, it is possible to get some other ryes on a special-order basis. I'd recommend the aforementioned Wild Turkey (the price is high, but what are you going to do?) and Rittenhouse Rye, distilled by Heaven Hill and reputed to be one of the great whiskey values.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Septa,

If you're ever out New Hope/Peddler's Village way, cross the river into Stockton. Phillips' is great for all kinds of adult beverages, especially wines.

*Phillips' Fine Wines*
Bridge Street, Stockton, NJ 08559
Tel: 609-397-0587 and 609-397-0589 | Fax: 609-397-2899


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Droog said:


> Septa,
> 
> If you're ever out New Hope/Peddler's Village way, cross the river into Stockton. Phillips' is great for all kinds of adult beverages, especially wines.
> 
> ...


A friend from New Hope just told me about this place. He said they may have some Japanese Whisky also. I will have to go and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## 6waters (Mar 7, 2005)

I purchased the last bottle of Old Potrero 18th Century for sale in Chicago a little over a year ago. It is over the top rye. At 123 proof it's something like eating rye bread while drinking everclear.

It's a novelty best enjoyed with others who also enjoy its novelty. I can barely drink it without adding a splash of water. I have sampled 10 or so ryes and it does not taste like any of the more available ryes.

Old Overholt is commonly available at bars in Chicago, I think it retails for around 10 bucks. Michters makes some good ones.

I had a bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle rye about 5 years ago; it came with a tiny bag of the rye grain attached to the bottle. It wasn't cheap - maybe $40 a bottle. It suddenly disappeared from liquor stores. The Rip Van Winkle distillery is still in stores, but only bourbon,

If you ever make it to Chicago and are a fan of brown spirits, I highly suggest you stop by a bar in Lincoln Park called Delilah's. The bar itself is an absolute dive, you will see lots of people in tattered black clothing listening to old Wax Trax and Bloodshot tunes on the juke box. The proprietor is an absolute nut about brown spirits, they stock over 350 bottles including some of the most obscure stuff you could ever hope to find.

https://www.delilahschicago.com/press/


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

6waters said:


> I had a bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle rye about 5 years ago; it came with a tiny bag of the rye grain attached to the bottle. It wasn't cheap - maybe $40 a bottle. It suddenly disappeared from liquor stores. The Rip Van Winkle distillery is still in stores, but only bourbon,


The Berghoff (RIP) used to have that rye alongside their own bourbons as I believe they were made by the same distillery. Back when I drank such things the Berghoff 14 year old bourbon was the best deal going. I never got into the rye though.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Van Winkle has been an independent bottler since Julian Van Winkle Jr. (Pappy Van Winkle's son) sold the Stitzel-Weller distillery back in the early 1970s. Until recently, most Van Winkle bourbon was sourced from Stitzel-Weller. But S-W closed in 1992, and Julian Van Winkle III has been forced to find other sources since his S-W stocks are running out. I believe that the 10 and 12 year old bottlings use at least some whiskey distilled at Bernheim in Louisville (now owned by Heaven Hill); some of it may have been distilled at Buffalo Trace, too. Eventually, all of it will be from Buffalo Trace-distilled whiskey.

As for the Van Winkle rye, it's pretty hard to come by. Some of it is bottled every year, but it pretty much sells out as soon as it hits the shelves. At one time, it was sourced from rye originally distilled for the Cream of Kentucky brand in the early-to-mid '80s. Other rye may be going into the blend now, I'm not sure. Regardless, it's really good stuff, well worth the price to me. The only rye that I've liked better is Sazerac 18 year old, which, coincidentally enough, was also at least partially sourced from that '80s Cream of Kentucky rye.

Old Overholt is now made by Jim Beam. It has the same mashbill and aging program that Jim Beam Rye has, but the two are distinct in character. I think that it's a good whiskey, especially for the price.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

I believe Old Potrero specifically says to cut that with water or at the very least ice. Yikes that would be rough to put down without being diluted. You sir, are a beast I would not wish to meet in a dark alley drinking that straight.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Droog said:


> If you're ever out New Hope/Peddler's Village way, cross the river into Stockton. Phillips' is great for all kinds of adult beverages, especially wines.


I'll second the recommendation for Phillips; it's an outstanding shop.

If you want to make an outing of it, is right across the street: go for an excellent Sunday brunch, perhaps followed by a stroll down the canal path to work it off, then hit Phillip's afterwards.

Also, in case you didn't see it, here's an interesting review of ryes from the NYT:

https://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/29/dining/29wine.html

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I almost missed this thread. 

If you are in the Maryland area, you should try Pikesville Supreme Rye. It was an old Maryland distiller (Rye used to be king in PA and MD), that sold out years ago to Heaven Hill. I think it is only distributed in Maryland and overseas. It is very affordable and has a good rye flavor. It actually scores rather well when I have seen it rated.

I am not a big fan of the Jim Beam Rye. I found it a bit bland. Old Overholt is better. I think that I like Wild Turkey rye better than Beam or Overholt. 

Someday I will get around to trying Old Portrero or Michters.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I enjoy my Manhattans with a rye, sometimes a bourbon. Didn't Archie Bunker drink rye, is no 4 Roses a rye.I enjoy the Pikesville supreme, actually had this many times while stationed in Maryland.
Makes a great Manhattan.

Nice day


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Tom Buchanan said:


> If you are in the Maryland area, you should try Pikesville Supreme Rye. It was an old Maryland distiller (Rye used to be king in PA and MD), that sold out years ago to Heaven Hill.


I have heard good things about both Pikesville Rye and another Heaven Hill product, Rittenhouse Rye, which I believe is another old rye brand originally from either Pennsylvania or Maryland. Interestingly, I believe that Heaven Hill actually contracts with Brown-Forman to do the distillation of both. Alas, I've never seen either one on the shelf around here.



DukeGrad said:


> Didn't Archie Bunker drink rye, is no 4 Roses a rye.


I can't speak to Archie Bunker, but to the best of my knowledge, Four Roses doesn't distill any straight rye. They have a number of different mashbills for their bourbon, however, and one of those is the most rye-heavy of any bourbon currently produced. I believe that that rye-heavy mashbill is used for the bourbon that goes into Bulleit, which Four Roses distills for Diegeo. You can definitely taste the rye in it, in any case.


----------

